# Vauxhall VXR500



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Thought you might find this interesting...

The GTO sells as a Vauxhall over in the UK. They also have a supercharged version VXR500 (only 50 sold).

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/203417/vauxhall_monaro.html

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The car was built to get rid of the remaining VXR's on lots. It has a non-intercooled Harrop HH112 supercharger some exhaust, suspension and someother upgrades. Its one bad motha sucka: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4fFVAIb0KY
I would like to convert mine to a VXR 500 clone but it just too much coin.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

gm4life said:


> The car was built to get rid of the remaining VXR's on lots. It has a non-intercooled Harrop HH112 supercharger some exhaust, suspension and someother upgrades. Its one bad motha sucka: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4fFVAIb0KY
> I would like to convert mine to a VXR 500 clone but it just too much coin.


I saw the same video  I was wondering why they were cheaper than the base VXRs!

I noticed they upgraded the brakes to 6 piston "AP brakes":

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/203417/vauxhall_monaro.html

Any idea if we can get those parts here?

HSV.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i want it sooo badddd!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hsv said:


> I saw the same video  I was wondering why they were cheaper than the base VXRs!
> 
> I noticed they upgraded the brakes to 6 piston "AP brakes":
> 
> ...


Like I said before the VXR 500 was built to get rid of the remaining VXR's on dealer lots thats probly why they were cheaper than the standard VXR. You can get AP Racing Brakes here, AP's is alot of coin: http://www.apracing.com/car/site.htm . If your in the market for performance brakes look into someone like Wilwood and Baer. Also JHP has performance brakes too for some money.
http://www.wortec.co.uk/


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Like I said before the VXR 500 was built to get rid of the remaining VXR's on dealer lots thats probly why they were cheaper than the standard VXR. You can get AP Racing Brakes here, AP's is alot of coin: http://www.apracing.com/car/site.htm . If your in the market for performance brakes look into someone like Wilwood and Baer. Also JHP has performance brakes too for some money.
> http://www.wortec.co.uk/


Thanks for the links!

HSV.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

hsv said:


> Thanks for the links!
> 
> HSV.


Your welcome :cheers


----------

